# Mission china cabinet plans



## Nimitz (Nov 2, 2008)

I trying to find plans for building a china cabinet like the one shown in the below link but most of what I've been able to find so far are somewhat simple projects. Does anyone know of a source where I could find these types of plans or maybe a source that creates plans? Thanks for any help.

http://www.dutchcrafters.com/product.aspx?intprodid=1701


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

If you can't find what you like, you can modify a plan for a different style cabinet. I built one a couple years ago in which I modified a plan for a country, pine style cabinet. Just changed the style of the doors, drawer, base,,,,,,,,,,,, etc.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

After typing that, I just realized that I modified almost everything - I guess I just used the plan to get general dimensions,,,,, and I ended up changing those to fit a specific corner in the house. Maybe I don't have a good idea. Anyway, I think there's a photo of my simple, little cabinet in my gallery. Sorry, I don't have a plan for it.:laughing:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Get the drafting board out...start at the bottom...and go up!! Top view...you can do it!! The only hard part is the door mullions,but you can make them any way you want...no guts no glory! Once you draw the perimiter, everything will fall in place...basic joinery...give it a try! Rick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

pianoman said:


> Get the drafting board out...start at the bottom...and go up!! Top view...you can do it!! The only hard part is the door mullions,but you can make them any way you want...no guts no glory! Once you draw the perimiter, everything will fall in place...basic joinery...give it a try! Rick


I agree. I would first freehand it with gross dimensions.

Then I would probably make a more detailed drawing of the parts that my mind did not grasp with the freehand.

The big thing will be to get the correct relative sizes of the parts.

G


----------



## stcroix123 (Oct 24, 2008)

why use plans? make it up as you go. it'll give you exactly what you want.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If you draw the top view in scale...showing the joinery...you will know the sizes of every piece. Keep in mind...the Golden Rectangle. Use 1"=1 foot scale. There are certen standerds for styles and rails, but nothing carved in stone...I`ll have to go back and look at the cabinet. The upper section looked like a 15 to 20 degree angle at a glance. And the doors looked to be overlay...not sure. Rick


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm in agreement with the "draw up your own plans"
Sometimes, all it takes is a little patience and some self confidence and you would be amazed what the final result is.
Try it and keep us posted on the results please.
Ken


----------



## Nimitz (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks all. I've built sevral projects without plans, including a full scale blackjack table and an exact replica 5' craps table/coffee table complete with rounded chip racks, diamnond rubber bumper walls, etc from just pictures. This time I was hoping to at least start with a set of plans that I only had to slightly modify at best. Iam trying to avoid a month of design work before I get started this time ...


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

*plans*

I could probably draw you some plans...how detailed do you need them to be as far as fasteners, bisquet placement etc?


----------

